# Weird mondeo help please!



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all.
My 57 plate mondeo 2.0 TDI has developed a whining noise. This happens once the car has warmed up and doesn't matter if I'm idling and rev it clutch engaged or not or if I'm driving. The performance hasn't been affected at all. I have also noticed a very slight burning rubber smell after a while.

I have checked my fluids and all are topped up (the car was recently serviced)
I'm a bit concerned as I don't want to rock up at a garage not having a clue as to what's wrong so any help and advice would really be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Nick


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Probably way out of range with my estimation here, but is it maybe the fanbelt?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Probably way out of range with my estimation here, but is it maybe the fanbelt?


I would say it is a good call, or maybe the PS belt.:thumb:

Maxtor. (ex HGV Mech)


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Probably above. But I'll say loose boost/turbo pipe?!

Maybe!?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't think it's the fan belt, as in my experience fan belts are more of a screech.. This is more of a high pitched whine. 

PS belt Maxtor?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

davies20 said:


> Probably above. But I'll say loose boost/turbo pipe?!
> 
> Maybe!?


Would that be accompanied by a burning smell?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

NickTB said:


> I don't think it's the fan belt, as in my experience fan belts are more of a screech.. This is more of a high pitched whine.
> 
> PS belt Maxtor?


Power steering. if it has it.

Maxtor.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It could be the alternator itself or even the air con compressor ? Have you tried turning the ac on and off


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

...or it could be one of the belt tensioners.


Maxtor.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Power steering. if it has it.
> 
> Maxtor.


Do'h! Of course. Yes it has power steering.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> ...or it could be one of the belt tensioners.
> 
> Maxtor.


I'm sure youre just building up your thanks count now :lol:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> It could be the alternator itself or even the air con compressor ? Have you tried turning the ac on and off


Haven't trie that, no. I'll have a go in the morning. Again, would this happen when warm, not cold?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

:lol::wave:

Does it get louder when you rev it?


Maxtor.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> :lol::wave:
> 
> Does it get louder when you rev it?
> 
> Maxtor.


NO! lol

It get's more high pitched though


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Slighty off topic (or maybe not) I've got the same year/model as yourself, mine is a low miler (25k) and cannot decide whether to have a cambelt change this year or not, have you had yours changed, if so did the whine start thereafter (Maxtors theory about the belt tensioner).


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

S63 said:


> Slighty off topic (or maybe not) I've got the same year/model as yourself, mine is a low miler (25k) and cannot decide whether to have a cambelt change this year or not, have you had yours changed, if so did the whine start thereafter (Maxtors theory about the pre tensioner).


I have no idea if mine has been changed TBF but it has done 123k !


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

NickTB said:


> NO! lol
> 
> It get's more high pitched though


I would whack it in to the local garage mate, It is a pity you are a million miles from me or I would have taken a look for you.

It does sound belt or tensioner related though.

Hope you get it sorted.

Maxtor.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> I would whack it in to the local garage mate, It is a pity you are a million miles from me or I would have taken a look for you.
> 
> It does sound belt or tensioner related though.
> 
> ...


Thanks fella.

I'll pop it in tomorrow anyway.

And that thanks was genuine lol :wave:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> Slighty off topic (or maybe not) I've got the same year/model as yourself, mine is a low miler (25k) and cannot decide whether to have a cambelt change this year or not, have you had yours changed, if so did the whine start thereafter (Maxtors theory about the belt tensioner).


Hi mate,

I would change them, for the cost of it compared to the damage caused is well worth it IMHO, I work at the local garages and the amount of cars (new'ish) being scrapped is un-real!

Maxtor.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

NickTB said:


> I have no idea if mine has been changed TBF but it has done 123k !


If you can, find out, if it hasn't been changed you really ought to get it done.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

NickTB said:


> Haven't trie that, no. I'll have a go in the morning. Again, would this happen when warm, not cold?


I would think so, it would depend if the ac was on, just turn the heater off and see what happens


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I would think so, it would depend if the ac was on, just turn the heater off and see what happens


I'll. Freeze my **** off in the morning lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I would change them, for the cost of it compared to the damage caused is well worth it IMHO, I work at the local garages and the amount of cars (new'ish) being scrapped is un-real!
> 
> Maxtor.


Yep, I work in a dealership myself and have had a few cars come in on a trailer only to go for scrap. I was just hoping the low mileage would buy me a couple of years but it doesn't seem to work that way.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

I had a similar experience with a Vectra - checked the power steering fluid level and it was low. Topped it up and noise went away. May not be relevant to Mondeo but thought I'd mention it


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You said you recently had a service, did the noise start after this?

Have you had a good look under the bonnet, you'd be amazed what techs leave in there:doublesho


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

NickTB said:


> I'll. Freeze my **** off in the morning lol


:lol: you only need to try it for a few mins :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

if it is the same engine as the ovlov/PSA/ford engine from that age then i know the whine does usually signify a dying alternator tbh.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Is it worse when rpm is raised and steering turned lock to lock?


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

If its not a tensioner, then it most definitely is the crank pulley. They are built in 2 parts with a slice of rubber in between. The rubber usually wears away after about 80k miles and starts slipping. Very difficult to notice until you start getting AC, PS and alternator failure indicators


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

possul said:


> Is it worse when rpm is raised and steering turned lock to lock?


Yes it is


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

masammut said:


> If its not a tensioner, then it most definitely is the crank pulley. They are built in 2 parts with a slice of rubber in between. The rubber usually wears away after about 80k miles and starts slipping. Very difficult to notice until you start getting AC, PS and alternator failure indicators


I've had no indicators, but it's all starting to point in that direction


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Just for the record i dont know of any modern car that has a fan belt lol.

It sounds like a tensioner/pulley


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

This is the noise


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That's an odd one ... It's not the dreaded dmf is it ?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

cant you get the bonnet open and get someone to rev the car for you, it should help narrow down the area the noise is coming from, rev it hard enough you may get smoke signals from the burning area.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Steering rack possibly
If you can do a video whilst stationary with the bonnet up. Rev to about 3000rpm and turn steering lock to lock. Will give me a better indication
Yes I know everyone will now say its not but I've done 10+ due to that. The PAS fluid reservoir has a built in filter gets blocked which slowly nackers up the rack giving that noise.
Feel free to to to ring me and il have listen over the phone. Pm if ya want my number :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

could it be a timing belt cover or something rubbing on the belt? you said you had a service, have a look to see nothing is rubbing on any of the belts.

Sounds like alternator also. could be a broken pulley or idler?

Plus what is that sound all ford deisels have these days, all mondeo's and transit deisels have it?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

possul said:


> Steering rack possibly
> If you can do a video whilst stationary with the bonnet up. Rev to about 3000rpm and turn steering lock to lock. Will give me a better indication
> Yes I know everyone will now say its not but I've done 10+ due to that. The PAS fluid reservoir has a built in filter gets blocked which slowly nackers up the rack giving that noise.
> Feel free to to to ring me and il have listen over the phone. Pm if ya want my number :thumb:


Thanks for this mate. I'm away for the weekend (in the Mrs car!) but I'll definitely be in touch


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

From experience this sounds like the mentioned steering rack issue. There has been lots of cases on early mk4 mondeos where the seals degrade in the PAS reservoir causing the steering rack to fail. Both myself and brother inlaw have 57 plate TDCI's and his has failed in this manner. Ford refuse to acknowledge the problem for vehicles out of warranty too!!! 
Hope u get it fixed ok


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

As an update...

Just taken the car to the garage, it appears it's the power steering pump on it's way out. Although funnily enough, when he topped up the fluid (About 5 cap fulls) the whine has stopped?

It's booked in for tomorrow, but now I'm wondering if it was a case of low fluid? I'm going to try it out on the way home tonight and see how it behaves...


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Is it a ford garage?
We thought the pump when we did the first few only to find it did not cure it, and it was the rack.
Are there any ford dealers near you, they should be able to tell you with a quick listen.

Keep us posted


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

possul said:


> Is it a ford garage?
> We thought the pump when we did the first few only to find it did not cure it, and it was the rack.
> Are there any ford dealers near you, they should be able to tell you with a quick listen.
> 
> Keep us posted


No dealers within sensible mileage no. I'll know for definite tonight when I drive it home. It's been making the noise at roughly the same point on the journey so I should know fairly quickly


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Well there you go. Drove 30 miles home and as quiet as a mouse. I still find it hard to believe such a tiny amount of fluid can make such a difference. I'll test it again on the drive in tomorrow..


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Or fresh fluid giving proper lubrication!
Will keep an ear out for pumps from now on then!


----------

